# nissan maxima 2001 - hesitation



## faisalmakki (Nov 26, 2012)

Greetings everyone 

I have bought a nissan maxima 2001 a week back and encountered two problems. 

1. A couple of time during my 35 mile drive to work the car starts to viberate (missing) and goes aways when I put the car on neutral (while driving) and give a couple of throttles. 

2. The brake slips in more than normal at time and i have to pump it a couple of times and it becomes okay. 

I have changed the spark plugs, air filter, oil filter and some minor service parts --All OEM 

Awaiting for a response. 

cheers
faiz


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Have the IACV checked. The little gasket to it leaks over time causing a milled misfire at times and at the extreme shorts out the ECU


----------

